#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Hysys Extension Sample with Visual Basic 2008, 2005 or .NET

## aria

Dear all,


 I am looking for an Hysys extension example (preferably Reaction Extension because this is the simplest type) developed with Visual Basic 2005 or 2008 or .NET
 I know Hysys 2004, 2006, 2006.5 and V7 support extensions developed with .NET technology (i.e VB 2003, 2005, 2008). I have had implemented the "reaction kinetics extension for a reaction involving vinyl acetate"  as described in page 3-31 (p-109) of Aspen Hysys Customization guide, it works well with Hysys 3.1 - VB 6 but not with VB 2005 -Hysys 2006.
 It seems there are some examples on "support.aspentech.net", I appreciate any help, suggestion.

Cheers
AriaSee More: Hysys Extension Sample with Visual Basic 2008, 2005 or .NET

----------


## Compu_REDA

I'm a chemical engineer. Expert in .NET Technology and have a profound experience about HYSYS.. We may collaborate.. send me c0mpu_reda@yah00.c0m remove all zeros and make it "o".. and type "HYSYS" in the subject.. c u

----------


## SIM2

Salam
i need any documents that help me to run HYSYS or PROII from Visual basic.net so i can get the stream properties and use it in my application that written in vb

----------

